# The Rescue Thread



## Torchster (Oct 4, 2009)

I see lots of threads for special breeds of buns and places to post pics of show bunnies. Perhaps there is a need for a place for people who have rescues to show off and talk about our beautiful buns! Perhaps our bunnies don't have any pedigree...and perhaps we don't even know exactly what breed our bunnies really are. But we love them just they way they are!


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 5, 2009)

We love to see pictures of any bunny so feel free to post them. You can post them in here or start a blog for your bunnys under the Bunny Blog section. The Photo Philes has lots of threads that are grouped by different things. There may be a rescued bunny one in there, I am not sure. I hope to see some pictures of your buns soon!


----------



## Amy27 (Oct 5, 2009)

I found this thread. It was under Photo Philes and is titled Rescues: Before and After http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=32667&forum_id=21

That's the only rescue thread I could find under Photo Philes


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 7, 2009)

If you look around you will see some awesome stories.

Here was my latest rescue story. Rescued a bunny (Adopted) 

If you go here... Rescue Stories There are some nice stories.


----------



## Torchster (Oct 21, 2009)

Well, I was thinking of something slighty different. I was hoping to create a place where people who have rescue bunnies could just have a place to be together.

I think with most bunnies that people either rescue themselves (God bless you, one and all), or choose to get the bunnies from a resue organization (as i did) will never get to be in a show, never 'win' any ribbons...but that doesn't mean that I'm not as proud and happy with my buns as the person who just one first prize.

I just see lots of threads about this bunny winning this or that...about this breeder with these great buns with such and such a father or mother who won this or that...

Rescues don't really have a place to show off our buns, we don't have any fancy dancy places to go to and meet other people.

Maybe this is in the wrong place, I dunno. I just wanted to maybe make a space for people to post those bunnies that had won; even though we have idea what breed(s) they are, or even something as simple as how old they; Grand Champion of their hearts.

I just wanted a place where we could be proud of our buns too.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 22, 2009)

What about pinning this thread in this area? It would be at the top and in the pink? Let me ask and see if that would work.

I think it's a great idea! More bunny fans to bring together, the better!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 22, 2009)

We have a rescue forum (Rescue Me) and a show bunny forum (The Rabbitry), the balance between the two goes up and down. Some months show bunny people may be more active in other forums sometimes rescue people. If you're seeing a lot of show talk outside the Rabbitry, I think its from a currently active group of posters, while currently the rescue types are on a lull. 

We already have Rescue Stories under Rescue Me, other suggestions are welcome, but you might want to start there, I'd love to see it more active. 

And its definitely worth starting a new Photo Phile. 

Pinning topics can actually seem to make people ignore them. 


sas


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 22, 2009)

Most people who have rescue bunnies celebrate their bunnies "Gotcha Days"--the anniversary of them being adopted--or birthdays, if you know them, in their bunny blogs and/or the General section of the forum. This is a celebration of these bunnies being so special to us. We do have a thread for pictures of wonderful mixed breed bunnies too, (http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=29953&forum_id=21 ) so that we can celebrate our beautiful "mutt" bunnies.

I feel that often, a thread comes up where we talk about what our bunnies mean to us, and that becomes a huge celebration of the good rescue bunnies can have in our lives. I love to talk about how having rabbits has given me a better sense of self-worth, new things to learn and share with others, and the inspiration to help other bunnies who need it. We could do a thread like "I love my bunny because..." and encourage members to post in it their bunnies' accomplishments whenever they feel like it.


----------



## TinysMom (Oct 26, 2009)

I love to talk about my rescue bun Zeus in my blog...and I know others who have rescues who share the adventures of their bunnies in their blogs too...

Just presenting another idea!


----------

